

Ask HN: Why do you think YC rejected your application? - giologist

Why do you think your application to YC got rejected?
======
VPrime
Fairly certain it was our video. We didn't see the specifics of what they want
until it was too late.

our video was scripted and cheesy.. Wasn't genuine. There was also some
editing done. We also didn't mention our product or vision at all... We had a
separate demo video for that as its an iOS app ( which wasn't even watched).

I'm guess our team video pretty much turned them off, and they didn't even
bother with the demo. Which is a shame as we feel ( and have been told) we are
doing something really disruptive. Oh well, we will still move forward and
depending on where we are in development there is always next time.

------
omnisci
I'm a single founder with a non coding background looking to make a website.

These are two things that I can fix and I'm planning on doing so before I
apply next time. I already have users waiting to use the system, I just need
to make it.

If anyone is in NYC and wants to work on a website to change the way
scientific communication takes place, hit me up:) I'm going to start being
more aggressive in picking up co-founders soon as I need the technical help.

------
kirtic
To a great extent it is a sheer supply-demand problem. I would not take it
personally. Would be very nice to get reasons but I guess it is the same as in
job and college applications. You rarely know why...

------
eduardordm
Reposting from another thread:

I think pretty much all teams are great. Perhaps there isn't a very specific
reason for rejection once you get past by the alumni (biased) filters and is
evaluated by PG himself.

...

I dare YC to choose 10% of teams at random next time, not even reading their
application. I bet the results will be the same, if not, better than the
average.

~~~
johnrgrace
"I dare YC to choose 10% of teams at random"

That doesn't sound like a good idea. First, the sample size is going to be
pretty small if they do that. Second, there are some team/people that have to
simply be made of fail, you can spot from the start that they will simply not
make it.

------
ohheyworld
Something in my written application or video -- since they didn't try the beta
site we've built

------
codeonfire
How about, why did you apply to Y-Combinator? You can get a job, make 20k in
about six months, and then fund yourself and enjoy 100% ownership.

~~~
guynamedloren
You're severely missing the point of YC.. it has almost _nothing_ to do with
the (initial) money they give the teams.

~~~
codeonfire
Yeah, what am I missing? In my view if you can start a business, you can start
a business. If you need to be incubated... well that kind of takes the fun out
of business.

~~~
zoltar92
Networks. Besides (and I'm arrogant as hell, have several accomplishments
under my belt etc...) if you don't think these Judges and their guest speaker
can help you then you may be "too" arrogant. It's always heathy to learn. This
isn't on of those (excuse my French) "bull poop" HOW TO BE AN ENTREPRENEUR
class. It's an elite network for advanced networking and help.

